# Medicated IUI or not



## Whoppie (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi,

Those who have been doing IUI, are you doing a medicated IUI ? Or wthout stimms ?
What can give the best results ?


----------



## FreyaRun (Nov 24, 2014)

I just finished my first IUI, with 50 mg clomid cd5-9, hcg stim, with iui  40 hrs later.  Unfortunately, this one didn't work.  I'm waiting to hear from the clinic what the next step is.  Not sure if this is helpful.  I think it depends a lot on if you're ovulating or not on your own.


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

I've done two rounds of natural and before that had two months where I didn't pick up ovulation so could t proceed.  Just not long finished my first medicated, I did gonal-f 75 for a week and ended up with one follicle (same as natural cycles), had trigger shot and my clinic does Iui 24 hours, it was a negative.  We are now moving into ivf the drugs for medicated Iui gave me a taster of what to expect for ivf so amd hoping to start ASAP in the new year.

What can give the best results?  Well the statistics are small per cycle however that is the same for people trying without intervention.  I don't regret doing Iui and if it was cheaper then I'd try for 12 cycles at least however the cost is too high so hoping ivf gives us a positive.


----------



## Femsmurf (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi,

I am currently 21 wks pregnant with a little girl after 2 cycles of unstimulated DIUI so unstimulated DIUI has much of a chance of success as stimulated cycles. The medicated just boosts the chances but there's more risks involved like of having multiples and high risk of OHSS.


----------

